#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Geluid in theater

## tididi

hallo alle forum vrienden.
ik moet volgende maand bij een cd presentatie het geluid regelen in een theater zaal(150 zitplaatsen)
ik heb daarvoor een algemene vraag ,?
is er een specialere aanpak voor het geluid ,dan dat je dit doet voor een band  in een poppdoium?
en dan denk ik kwa geluidsniveau ?

voor een band buiten of op poppodium moet het toch wel best op volume maar ik denk dat in een een theater zaal dit wat vaker op lekker luister en versta -niveau staat

ik ben benieuwd naar de tips en bevindingen hierover.
ik weet wel dat je dit zelf kan beinvloeden met je eigen smaak,
ik hou wel van stevige volumes 
maar voor de kijker en luisteraar is dit wel anders natuurlijk .

ik ben vrijwilliger als geluidsman bij  Pier-k een vertrekpunt van kunst en cultuur en muziekschool met daarbij een theaterzaal ,waar dus enige optredens worden gehouden.

ik zie de tips en antwoorden tegemoet.

----------


## berolios

Geluidsniveau in een theater kan zomaar toch wel stevig worden als je niet oplet !
Houd het podiumvolume lekker rustig, dan kun je er iets moois van maken. Er is niet direct een andere aanpak, hoewel ik zelf vind dat je toch vaak met meer finesse je ding kunt doen dan in een club... studio meets live zeg maar  :Wink: ...

Succes ermee!

----------


## gvvulpen

Ga praten met de band ruim voor het optreden! Als ze op jongerencentrum niveau losgaan op het podium is er waarschijnlijk geen redden aan in een theater zetting. 

Goed overleg met de band vooraf kan veel probelemen oplossen. Als de drummer gewent is met dikke stokken, 18" crashes en 22"  heavy rides te spelen heb je dan nog een kans om zaken bij te sturen. Wanneer de band zich bewust is van de andere situatie waarin ze terecht gaan komen, dan is er al veel gewonnen.

En o ja, niet geheel onbelangrijk, check even de do's en don'ts in het theater, en leer de juiste termen. Ik weet ze nog steeds niet helemaal, maar je komt voor interessante spraakverwarringen te staan. En pauze is voor theatertechneuten ECHT pauze, dus van 5 tot 7 (of daaromtrend, even checken van tevoren) zijn ze er niet!

----------


## vasco

Let op/controleer de verstaanbaarheid in de zaal.

Ik heb mij hier ooit een keer op verkeken bij één van mijn eerste theaterprojecten. Tijdens de eerste voorstelling bleken de mensen achter in de zaal onder het balkon totaal niks te hebben verstaan. Gelukkig kwamen een paar mensen dit melden waardoor ik de dag er na mijn instellingen kon aanpassen.

Belangrijkste wat ik toen hieruit heb geleerd is maak een rondje door de zaal en vergeet de achterste plaatsen (onder een balkon) en indien aanwezig ook het balkon zelf niet. Ga even zitten op diverse plekken in de zaal links, midden en rechts, voor en achter en luister hoe het klinkt en of het verstaanbaar is.

Hou zoals gvvulpen aangeeft ook rekening met de arbo pauze. In veel theaters gaan de zalen zelfs op slot tussen 17:00 en 19:00 uur en mag je er gewoon niet in.

----------


## @lex

> In veel theaters gaan de zalen zelfs op slot tussen 17:00 en 19:00 uur en mag je er gewoon niet in.



Nou dat valt wel mee hoor! Met de honderd+ voorstellingen die ik per jaar doe moet ik tussen 17 en 19 hooguit 5 keer de zaal uit.

@lex

----------


## berolios

> [...]Belangrijkste wat ik toen hieruit heb geleerd is maak een rondje door de zaal en vergeet de achterste plaatsen (onder een balkon) en indien aanwezig ook het balkon zelf niet. Ga even zitten op diverse plekken in de zaal links, midden en rechts, voor en achter en luister hoe het klinkt en of het verstaanbaar is.[...]



En dit doe jij alleen in een theater ??

----------


## sparky

En dat argument dat je in een theater minder hard op het podium moet als band als in een popodium is ook onzin. In principe kun je in een theater juist harder aangezien het podium meestal vele malen groter is en ontzettend gedempt door alle doeken en die mooie kap van +20m hoog. Dat je in een theater nogal wat voorstellingen hebt waarbij het gewenste geluidsdruknivo onder dat van een gangbare clubshow ligt doet daar niets aan af. Als er een rockband staat komen de mensen voor een rockband en niet voor een stuk zwaar artyfarty toneel. Nooit klachten gehad toen ik met 2x dubbel 18" per kant kwam hiphoppen  :Big Grin: 

Een paar belangrijke punten zijn al genoemd: Aangezien mensen in het publiek in een bepaalde  stoel zitten en daar blijven is spreiding een groter issue als bij veel andere klussen. Onder de balkons zijn idd beruchte plaatsen als het theater daar zelf niets heeft hangen. De hoeken vooraan het toneel (let wel toneel, geen podium  :Stick Out Tongue: ) zijn ook niet favoriet vanwege de te verwachten geluidsdruk en het overschot aan sub wat je daar krijgt, een stel infills heb je trouwens ook al snel nodig. Verder, er zitten mensen achter je, hou daar en beetje rekening mee qua verlichting en schermen. Zorg dat je op tijd naar je mixplekje vertrekt, zodat niet een hele rij publiek voor je op hoeft te staan terwijl de show 5 minuten geleden begon. Ik heb nog meer tips, maar geen tijd meer om te schrijven, succes.

----------


## djspeakertje

ik weet niet hoor, maar tididi heeft het over een theater van 150 plaatsen, ik ben zelf een keer assistent technieker geweest in een theater van 300 plaatsen (schoolmusical, april dit jaar weer) en daar zijn geen balkons, dus ik denk niet dat tididi daar mee temaken krijgt  :Smile: 
( Techniek )
en het is idd wel handig om wat eerder op je stekkie te zitten dan de show begint, wij zaten er zo'n 10 min. vantevoren (pauzemuziekje draaien als iedereen binnenkomt)

je zei zelf al dat het een cd presentatie is dus licht/geluid samen moet wel lukken
(wij hadden een livebigband die 16 van onze 32 kanaaltjes op de A&H GL3300 in beslag namen...... das wel wat anders dan een CDpresentatie... :Smile: )

daan

p.s:heb je daar ook intercom???(wel handig, voor de mensen bij de gordijnen e.d; zelf hadden wij 1 intercom bij de gordijnen, 1 op het zijtoneel en 1 voor onszelf (FOH techniek)

----------


## berolios

Hi Sparky, we zijn het meestal met elkaar eens, maar dit zie ik toch echt anders, sorry...





> En dat argument dat je in een theater minder hard op het podium moet als band als in een popodium is ook onzin.[...]



Ik heb niet gezegd dat je per definitie altijd minder hard op het podium moet, wat ik bedoelde is dat je niet zomaar op standje oorlog moet gaan draaien, want dat is simpelweg niet nodig. Immers, in een theater is het makkelijker 'geisoleerde eilandjes' te maken met monitoring. Akoestisch is het vaak een stuk optimaler dan de gemiddelde club, je hebt daarom vaak gewoon minder volume nodig om de band lekker te laten spelen.... of je nu rock 'n roll speelt, of easy listening...

Ga je zonder na te denken op hoog volume aan de gang, dan maak je het jezelf onnodig moeilijk in mijn optiek. Het dient ook nergens voor, want met minder volume kan de band net zo lekker spelen. 

De TS komt uit het club-circuit en het betreft hier een klein theater (150 pax), dus de waarschuwing lijkt mij wel op de plaats  :Wink: .


Anyway, hoe je het ook wendt of keert... een theater is geen club en als er mensen in de zaal met hun vingers in hun oren zitten, is dat niet bepaald een goed teken  :Stick Out Tongue: . In clubs zit je snel op 103-105 dB en als je in een akoestisch onhandige ruimte zit, ga je daar nog wel overheen ook... In een theater is het echt niet nodig om (structureel) zo hard te draaien.

En ja, je hebt wel gelijk dat een stevige band ook in het theater best een stevig volume mag hebben, maar laat die controle bij jou als techneut. Als het nodig is, gewoon het schuifje wat meer omhoog, want je wilt wel die energie overbrengen. Voor mij zijn theatershows een mooie combinatie van live energie en studio finesse en ik probeer die combinatie dan ook zo goed mogelijk te maken. Te hoog volume doet daar behoorlijk afbreuk aan als je het mij vraagt. Daarmee wil ik NIET zeggen dat het NOOIT gepast is stevig te draaien in het theater... ook ik doe dat vaak genoeg  :Wink:  (kom maar eens bij GDN kijken  :Big Grin: ). Maar mijn punt: ga je al knetterhard op het podium draaien, dan wordt daar je volume bepaald in plaats van op jouw schuivendoos en ben je weer een deel van je controle kwijt... en dat is dan weer net zoals in een club --> weg voordeel van het theater... doodzonde, toch?

Adios!

----------


## vasco

> Nou dat valt wel mee hoor! Met de honderd+ voorstellingen die ik per jaar doe moet ik tussen 17 en 19 hooguit 5 keer de zaal uit.



Dan hebben wij hierin andere ervaringen.





> En dit doe jij alleen in een theater ??



Het gaat hier in dit geval over een theater toch of lees ik nu niet goed???

Natuurlijk doe ik dit sindsdien overal.
Sorry, zal de volgende keer telkens een complete lijst typen met alle situaties ook al is dat niet relevant in een topic.
[mompelt iets met mieren en n**ken]

----------


## tididi

> ik weet niet hoor, maar tididi heeft het over een theater van 150 plaatsen, ik ben zelf een keer assistent technieker geweest in een theater van 300 plaatsen (schoolmusical, april dit jaar weer) en daar zijn geen balkons, dus ik denk niet dat tididi daar mee temaken krijgt 
> ( Techniek )
> 
> *het is inderdaad geen grote theaterzaal,en als de geluidstafels en licht sturning in de zaal worden geplaast zijn er weer 20 plaatsen minder! en geen balkon maar erg stijle tribune.*
> 
> je zei zelf al dat het een cd presentatie is dus licht/geluid samen moet wel lukken
> *de cd presentatie is een zanger met band (hammond orgel,  contra bas ,gitaar acoustisch en electrisch gitaar , drums en twee zangeressen.*
> 
> *licht wordt gedaan door een ander maar ik help wel met opbouwen en kleuren en uitrichten*
> ...



*er is een intercom maar die is niet nodig* 
*geen gordijn handelingen ofzo*

----------


## sparky

> Hi Sparky, we zijn het meestal met elkaar eens, maar dit zie ik toch echt anders, sorry...
> 
> 
> Ik heb niet gezegd dat je per definitie altijd minder hard op het podium moet, wat ik bedoelde is dat je niet zomaar op standje oorlog moet gaan draaien, want dat is simpelweg niet nodig. Immers, in een theater is het makkelijker 'geisoleerde eilandjes' te maken met monitoring. Akoestisch is het vaak een stuk optimaler dan de gemiddelde club, je hebt daarom vaak gewoon minder volume nodig om de band lekker te laten spelen.... of je nu rock 'n roll speelt, of easy listening...
> 
> Ga je zonder na te denken op hoog volume aan de gang, dan maak je het jezelf onnodig moeilijk in mijn optiek. Het dient ook nergens voor, want met minder volume kan de band net zo lekker spelen. 
> 
> De TS komt uit het club-circuit en het betreft hier een klein theater (150 pax), dus de waarschuwing lijkt mij wel op de plaats .
> 
> ...



Ik ben af en toe ongeveer even kort door de bocht als dat jij lang van stof kunt zijn.  :Big Grin:  Begrijp me niet verkeerd we zijn het meer eens dan je denkt;
Natuurlijk hou ik ook graag de controle. De kern van wat ik bedoel is nu juist dat dat in een theater vaak toch een stuk makkelijker gaat dan in een poppodium. Neem een band, zet deze in een popzaal van 500 man. over wat voor podium heb je het dan gemiddeld? (laten we het gemiddeld houden, er is altijd groter, altijd kleiner) een meter of 10 breed en een meter of 6 diep, effectief zo'n 10x5m dus en met een hoogte van een meter of 6 mag je blij zijn. Bij een theater waar 500 man ingaan heb je het al snel over 20x12m met een kap van 20m hoog erboven. Het speelvlak is kleiner, maar de rest van het podium is toch wel een kick-ass demper. In het poppodium ga je eerder last hebben van het podiumgeluid dan in het theater. Mijn reactie was er dan ook een op de post van gvvulpen die het had over "niet op jongerencentrumnivo losgaan" de problemen met geluidsnivoos in jongerencentra zijn tweeledig 1)punkbandjes waar de gemiddelde leeftijd 14 is  :Stick Out Tongue:  en 2) een te kleine ruimte! Datzelfde punkbandje zal in een theater makkelijker beheersbaar zijn! Juist in dat jongerencentrum zal beperking van het podiumvolume bittere noodzaak zijn, in het theater is het alleen maar fijn  :Wink:  erg fijn dat wel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  En dat was eigenlijk wat ik bedoelde

----------


## berolios

> [...] als dat jij lang van stof kunt zijn [...]



Lang van stof ?? Grondig noem ik dat  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ...
Ach ja... aard van het beestje he...

----------


## frederic

Tja hoe doe je geluid in een theater?
Er is geen enkel theater die het zelfde klinkt.
Het heeft vooral te maken hoe de klankkasten zijn opgesteld.

Is het zo heb je sjans: centraal boven podium + beide zijkanten (lager), subs beneden op de gelijkvloers onder podium, en onder het balkon telkens hulp toppen.

Ze hebben geluikkig in Kortrijk mijn sugestie gevolgd.  :Wink: 



hulp toppen onder het balkon:

----------


## djspeakertje

mooie foto's!!!, maar als je even terug had gelezen had je ontdekt dat er geen balkons zijn in het theater waar tididi zijn spulletje neerzet :Wink: 
voor de rest heb je wel ong. gelijk, ik weet niet of je mijn link naar stadstheater de bond hebt geopend, maar daar is het ong. hetzelfde :Big Grin: 

daan

p.s: lijkt me een leuk theatertje om eens te techniekeren :Wink: )

----------


## djspeakertje

> *er is een intercom maar die is niet nodig* 
> *geen gordijn handelingen ofzo*



 
lekker easy dus, maar hoe zit dat nou precies met die cd-presentatie, daarbij denk ik namelijk aan een presentatie van een werkstuk waar jij een cd-tje bij moet draaien, maar nu denk ik dat het meer iets is waar bv. een nieuwe cd van een band wordt bekendgemaakt ofzo :Confused: 

heb ik gelijk(zoniet, zou je dat ff uit kunnen leggen :Confused: )

alvast bedankt, daan

----------


## tididi

> lekker easy dus, maar hoe zit dat nou precies met die cd-presentatie, daarbij denk ik namelijk aan een presentatie van een werkstuk waar jij een cd-tje bij moet draaien, maar nu denk ik dat het meer iets is waar bv. een nieuwe cd van een band wordt bekendgemaakt ofzo
> 
> heb ik gelijk(zoniet, zou je dat ff uit kunnen leggen)
> 
> alvast bedankt, daan



het is een zanger die een cd heeft gemaakt en die gaat hij dan presenteren
ofwel hij gaat zijn nieuwste nrs spelen 
met daarbij een hammond orgel 2 gitaristen en twee zangeressen
plus drums
dus kleine band live spelend!!!!

----------


## djspeakertje

> het is een zanger die een cd heeft gemaakt en die gaat hij dan presenteren
> ofwel hij gaat zijn nieuwste nrs spelen 
> met daarbij een hammond orgel 2 gitaristen en twee zangeressen
> plus drums
> dus kleine band live spelend!!!!



 
oohh... nou, dan is dat ook duidelijk(eerst snapte ik er geen r**t van :Wink: )

thanx, daan

----------


## vasco

> ...maar als je even terug had gelezen had je ontdekt dat er geen balkons zijn in het theater waar tididi zijn spulletje neerzet



Dat is alleen door jou één keer aangehaald dat jij dat denkt maar nooit bevestigd. Ik ga er ook niet vanuit in een zaal van 150 zitplaatsen maar we weten het niet zeker totdat tididi dit bevestigd hier.

Misschien kan tididi wat meer info geven over welke zaal het is etc. Kunnen wij misschien meer gerichte tips geven rond die zaal als we hem kennen.

----------


## tididi

> Dat is alleen door jou één keer aangehaald dat jij dat denkt maar nooit bevestigd. Ik ga er ook niet vanuit in een zaal van 150 zitplaatsen maar we weten het niet zeker totdat tididi dit bevestigd hier.
> 
> Misschien kan tididi wat meer info geven over welke zaal het is etc. Kunnen wij misschien meer gerichte tips geven rond die zaal als we hem kennen.



hier een link naar de zaal indeling.
maar ik had wel al vermeld dat het om een kleine zaal ging met max 150 plaatsen. zonder balkon maar met een tribune .
 maar kijk maar hierop
http://www.pier-k.nl/UserFiles/File/...umzaal_rev.pdf
en het is een soort muziek school en cultuur gebouw met een theaterzaal, die kan worden gehuurt voor dit soort dingen.
e
het is gekoppelt met de Meerse in hoofddorp.die daar ook voorstellingen en optredens organiseerdt..
ik zet er trouwens zelf niets neer er is een vaste installatie.

.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Dat is alleen door jou één keer aangehaald dat jij dat denkt maar nooit bevestigd. Ik ga er ook niet vanuit in een zaal van 150 zitplaatsen maar we weten het niet zeker totdat tididi dit bevestigd hier.
> 
> Misschien kan tididi wat meer info geven over welke zaal het is etc. Kunnen wij misschien meer gerichte tips geven rond die zaal als we hem kennen.



 
de belangrijkste regel van het forum vergeten, eerst lezen en dan pas commentaar(kan iedereen gebeuren hoor, zelf een keer een topic uit '05 gekickt :Wink: )

daan

en het was wel bevestigt!!(zie mijn txt hierboven)

----------


## w.eckhardt

Met dit soort afmetingen denk ik dat er hierboven een hoop is geschreven wat nergens op slaat. Klein zaaltje, 8 rijen zittend publiek.

Dan moet je dus zeker niet al te hard gaan draaien, maar vooral gaan voor een relaxte geluidsbeleving.

Bij zo een kleine zaal zal er waarschijnlijk ook geen grote geluidsset hangen, dus je hebt best wat beperkingen.

1. Het niveau de cymbals/crashes van het drumstel zijn je basisniveau. In dit geval zou je zelfs de overhead-mics al weg kunnen laten. Alleen de snare/kick/hihat en toms zijn belangrijk. 

2. Kleine geluidsset? Dan proberen gitaarwerk zo min mogelijk uit de PA te laten komen. Zet de gitaarversterkers wat omhoog (paar prakken (vierkante dozen) of op een tafel), en richt ze NIET recht het publiek in, maar schuin over het podium. Bij voorkeur aan elke kant van het podium één versterker, en deze door de gitarist in laten regelen dat hij/zij zichzelf goed hoort zonder monitoring te gebruiken. Hierdoor heb je meteen al een aardig basisvolume, en hoef je maar een klein beetje bij te schuiven in je zaalgeluid. (Dus nog wel microfoontje erbij, maar zul je waarschijnlijk alleen bij de solo's hoeven te gebruiken)

3. De bas bij voorkeur wel via je zaalgeluid laten lopen, dus DI ertussen en/of mic ervoor. Dit zodat je een kleine boost in het laag kan geven en het geluid wat makkelijker wat voller kan laten klinken.

4. Hammond zo mogelijk stereo pakken voor je zaalgeluid. (weet niet meer zeker of ze stereo-uitgang hebben eigenlijk...). Dan niet volledig links-rechts pannen, maar wel zorgen dat je beetje breed geluidsbeeld krijgt

In dit geval moet je het eigenlijk gewoon zien als een standaard-optreden, waar je eigenlijk op minimaal niveau moet gaan schuiven.

----------


## berolios

An sich een goede en nuttige bijdrage, maar hier ben ik het helemaal NIET mee eens:




> [...] 2. Kleine geluidsset? Dan proberen gitaarwerk zo min mogelijk uit de PA te laten komen. Zet de gitaarversterkers wat omhoog (paar prakken (vierkante dozen) of op een tafel), en richt ze NIET recht het publiek in, maar schuin over het podium. Bij voorkeur aan elke kant van het podium één versterker, en deze door de gitarist in laten regelen dat hij/zij zichzelf goed hoort zonder monitoring te gebruiken. Hierdoor heb je meteen al een aardig basisvolume, en hoef je maar een klein beetje bij te schuiven in je zaalgeluid. (Dus nog wel microfoontje erbij, maar zul je waarschijnlijk alleen bij de solo's hoeven te gebruiken) [...]



Als je dit gaat doen ga je controle uit handen geven en dat is NIET wat je wilt. Mijn advies: zet de gitaar-amps (ook bas-amp) als een soort side-fill neer en zet ze zeker niet te hard. Op deze manier kunnen de muzikanten (en gitarist) zichzelf goed horen, zonder dat het gitaar-geluid direct de zaal in komt. Dan wel gewoon doorversterken... zo houd je je volledige controle en kun je een mooier en completer geluidsbeeld maken.

Succes ermee.

----------


## tididi

> Met dit soort afmetingen denk ik dat er hierboven een hoop is geschreven wat nergens op slaat. Klein zaaltje, 8 rijen zittend publiek.
> 
> Dan moet je dus zeker niet al te hard gaan draaien, maar vooral gaan voor een relaxte geluidsbeleving.
> 
> Bij zo een kleine zaal zal er waarschijnlijk ook geen grote geluidsset hangen, dus je hebt best wat beperkingen.
> 
> 1. Het niveau de cymbals/crashes van het drumstel zijn je basisniveau. In dit geval zou je zelfs de overhead-mics al weg kunnen laten. Alleen de snare/kick/hihat en toms zijn belangrijk. 
> 
> 2. Kleine geluidsset? Dan proberen gitaarwerk zo min mogelijk uit de PA te laten komen. Zet de gitaarversterkers wat omhoog (paar prakken (vierkante dozen) of op een tafel), en richt ze NIET recht het publiek in, maar schuin over het podium. Bij voorkeur aan elke kant van het podium één versterker, en deze door de gitarist in laten regelen dat hij/zij zichzelf goed hoort zonder monitoring te gebruiken. Hierdoor heb je meteen al een aardig basisvolume, en hoef je maar een klein beetje bij te schuiven in je zaalgeluid. (Dus nog wel microfoontje erbij, maar zul je waarschijnlijk alleen bij de solo's hoeven te gebruiken)
> ...



 
bedankt voor deze uitleg ,dit bedoelde ik ook met mijn vraag
waar kan ik nog opletten als er brushes gebruikt worden.??


er hang trouwens 2x vr15 eaw  en 2x vrs 18
aangestuurdt door 
EAW commercial CAZ1400 (2 x 450w versterker) 
1 EAW commercial CAZ2500 (2 x 730w versterker) 
en een aantal monitor vr12 eaw 
alles regelen met yamaha 01v96.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> waar kan ik nog opletten als er brushes gebruikt worden.??



Met brushes heb je ineens een veel lager geluidsniveau. In zulke gevallen zou ik toch het hele drumstel van microfoons voorzien, waarvan je het merendeel alleen maar gebruikt in de stukken waarbij de brushes worden gebruikt. Het hangt ook heel erg af van de rest van de band, maar in het beste geval zou je het met enkel (goeie) overheads afkunnen (als de rest dus niet voor overspraak zorgt). Uiteraard als toevoeging boven de 'basis'microfoons die al eerder in dit topic zijn aangehaald.

----------


## tididi

gisteren het optreden gehad
door de tips van ieder is het erg goed gelukt
er werden  luister nummers gespeeld maar ook lekkere stevige nummers
waarbij de band lekker "gas "  gaf  


dank aan iedereen die mij goede aanwijzingen heeft gegeven.
gr van paul

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

En hoe heb je het uiteindelijk opgelost?
Ben benieuwd...

Groet, Rob.

----------


## tididi

> En hoe heb je het uiteindelijk opgelost?
> Ben benieuwd...
> 
> Groet, Rob.



 
heb het erg basic gehouden \
twee overheads boven drums en een voor kick
electrische gitaren via di 
contra bas met mic voor basversteker/box
dit ook bij de basgitaar
bij de hammmond orgel 1 mic voor de kast
zang spreekt voor zich

 alles niet te hard ,zang er een beetje boven gehouden.

dus eigenlijk een gewoon setje voor een band dus.

----------


## deurklink

> heb het erg basic gehouden \
> twee overheads boven drums en een voor kick
> electrische gitaren via di 
> contra bas met mic voor basversteker/box
> dit ook bij de basgitaar
> bij de hammmond orgel 1 mic voor de kast
> zang spreekt voor zich
> 
> alles niet te hard ,zang er een beetje boven gehouden.
> ...



 
En nog belangrijker hoe beviel het in een theater:P?

----------


## tididi

> En nog belangrijker hoe beviel het in een theater:P?



het is prima bevallen 
maar zoals er eerder verteld is ,is het een kleine theater zaal 
er zijn 150 zitplaatsen .


geluidsniveau niet te hard gezet.
weer wel wat geleerdt, zoals beter luisteren op diverse plekken van de tribune en zaal.

kan nu met een gerustiger gevoel de volgende optredens tegemoet zien.

dank voor ieder.

----------


## vasco

> ...
> electrische gitaren via di 
> contra bas met mic voor basversteker/box
> dit ook bij de basgitaar



Hadden de gitaristen geen versterkers?
Ik had anders eerder de DI's bij de bas gebruikt en de mic's voor de gitaarversterkers omdat je dan het vaak eigen geluid van de versterkers ook meekrijgt. Is een meer gebruikte methode bij bands dan welke jij nu hebt gebruikt maar als ze geen versterkers hadden dan was dit een logische keuze natuurlijk.

Bij een contrabas had ik misschien ook nog wel een mic op z'n snaren/klankkast willen hebben voor het aanslaan/strijken van z'n snaren maar dat was misschien in deze setting niet nodig/overbodig geweest.

Leuk om te horen dat het een goede ervaring voor je was en dat je met meer vertrouwen naar je volgende optreden gaat.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> heb het erg basic gehouden \
> ...
> bij de hammmond orgel 1 mic voor de kast



Stond er een Lesley bij de Hammond? Als dat het geval was, had je die mooi met 3 mic's kunnen oppikken. Eentje onderaan voor het laag, en dan een boven links, en boven rechts. Mooi voor het panning-effect...


Groet, Rob.

----------


## tididi

> Stond er een Lesley bij de Hammond? Als dat het geval was, had je die mooi met 3 mic's kunnen oppikken. Eentje onderaan voor het laag, en dan een boven links, en boven rechts. Mooi voor het panning-effect...
> 
> 
> Groet, Rob.



haai rob 
er was inderdaad een leslie aanwezig
erg mooi trouwens 
voor de volgende keer ga ik zker meer mic gebruiken
maar het effect van de leslie was best wel te horen hoor alleen geen pan 

ga ik dus volgende keer beter doen!
bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Stond er een Lesley bij de Hammond? Als dat het geval was, had je die mooi met 3 mic's kunnen oppikken. Eentje onderaan voor het laag, en dan een boven links, en boven rechts. Mooi voor het panning-effect...
> 
> 
> Groet, Rob.



Ik zou de microfoons aan de bovenzijde niet links en rechts zetten maar een links of rechts en een aan de voor of achterzijde, dus onder een hoek van 90 graden t.o.v. elkaar.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Ik zou de microfoons aan de bovenzijde niet links en rechts zetten maar een links of rechts en een aan de voor of achterzijde, dus onder een hoek van 90 graden t.o.v. elkaar.



Een beter plan inderdaad! En door de afstand tussen de mics te vergroten of te verkleinen maak je je sound "breder" en "smaller"...?
Of redeneer ik nu verkeerd?

Groet, Rob.

----------

